# Sex in old age = sharper mind



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/sex-in-old-age-may-lead-to-a-sharper-mind-1425316336?mod=e2fb

Everybody here have sharp minds??


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 2, 2015)

I wish!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2015)

LOL...sorry what was the question..?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2015)

Indubitably, Ameriscot, indubitably!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2015)

Vivjen, what exactly, are you wishing for, or don't you remember?  Lol


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't remember , it has been so long, and my mind has gone!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

Uh.....that is.....I mean.....wha.....*staggers off lost in memory, toward  the bar.*


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

I kinda figured this would bring out lots of smart a** replies.  :grin:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I kinda figured this would bring out lots of smart a** replies.  :grin:



Smart ass?  Me?  You are half right.  Guess which half.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Smart ass?  Me?  You are half right.  Guess which half.



Hmmm.......


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 2, 2015)

Same half as me, I suspect.....


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 2, 2015)

I like to sharpen my lead every now and then but not sure it sharpens my mind.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15209


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

The scene:  A night class in marital sex education.  After the instructor has gone through a long list of frequency of sex, one man only had not raised his hand.  The instructor said "sir, you didn't raise your hand one time and yet you stood when I announced, once a year, and jumped and waved your hand violently, why are you so excited if you only have sex once a year?"  The man excitedly shouted "Tonight's the night!"


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 2, 2015)

The old ones are the best!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 2, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I don't remember , it has been so long, and my mind has gone!



I resemble that remark.  The years are starting to meld together now.  LOL! Is it 2, 3 or 4 years now  :dunno:.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

Sharp as a (rusty) tack!


----------



## Lon (Mar 2, 2015)

I would be happy to trade the sharp mind for a stiff shaft.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2015)

Reminds me of that country song....she got the gold mine and I got the shaft.:sentimental:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2015)

Lon, I am sending you twelve pounds of spray starch to stiffen your resolve!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2015)

AprilT, I admit nothing,nothing at all. My having red hair also has nothing to do with this conversation!


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 2, 2015)

No-one noticed the important finding on running shoes?
I'm flabbergasted! :eek1:


----------



## rt3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh boy Tantric sex, my favorite.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2015)

rt3, whatever do you mean? Be precise, and educate us all.


----------



## rt3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol


----------



## drifter (Apr 25, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2015)

QS HaHaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2015)

There is a time in a mans life when a little help is welcome.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2015)

I meant to add this picture.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 26, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I meant to add this picture.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

Love it Ken!!   Haha!


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 26, 2015)

If you're a Kiwi sex comes after seven.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 26, 2015)

This might help.


----------

